# HP PSC 1510 printer/scanner usb

## mikecore

I followed the Gentoo wiki to install this printer combo with the hplip driver.

i have printing working on it. but when I try to runn HPtool it comes bach with "no device found"

and then it open CUPS for me and tells me to add a printer. I look at CUPS and my printer is installed

any help would be great

----------

## davidgurvich

Modify /etc/init.d/hplip as shown here

https://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=69533

rc-update add hplip default

rc-update add cupsd default

This worked after a restart for scanning, but I still can't print.

----------

## davidgurvich

I now have printing and scanning working with hplip/psc1315.

Uninstall hpoj and hpijs.

Install hplip-0.9.4 (0.9.5 would not compile) with all the USE flags 

modify /etc/init.d/hplip according to https://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=69533

Install foomatic-filters with cups USE flag

rc-update add hplip default

rc-update add cupsd default

Restart computer.

Perhaps hplip should depend on foomatic-filters for the PSC class of printers, with a patch for /etc/init.d/hplip.

----------

